# Vintage Colnago



## Blue Sky (Jun 24, 2016)

I've got an old Colnago - I'm looking for anyone with any information about this bike, like how to figure the actual year and what it may be worth. Thanx...
As far as I can tell, this frame is a steelSUPER SL from around 1971-72. It has a ‘playing card’ club cut-out on thebottom of the bottom bracket, a club cut-out on the down tube side of the headlug, a club on each side of the chrome head of the fork. The fork also hasCOLNAGO around each club. The shifter cables go above the bottom bracket onsmall brazed-on guides (see photos).

The frame has justrecently been completely stripped and powder coated. There are NO scratches,dents, chips, etc. It is like brand new. It has been adapted to accept a Campagnolo Chorus 7-speed. The head stem also has an adapter to use the new style post and stem. 


















*[SUB][SUP]<strike>
</strike>[/SUP][/SUB]*


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Colnago Super from the mid 1970s.
Sorry to burst your bubble but it is nothing like new. As far as collectors are concerned it has been ruined.
Hard to tell the exact year because whoever painted it may have added braze ons which are a guide to dating.
The frame would have been worth a bit if in original paint and original decals. Not worth much now that it has been powder coated.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

If you want to raise money then part it out.

The Campy headset, derailleurs, shifters, brakes might be worth something. It depends entirely on condition. I'm willing to voice an opinion if you post some decent photos.

That adapter/stem/bar combo is particularly hideous on that frame.


----------



## Blue Sky (Jun 24, 2016)

Hey - Thanks for the input. All the responses were about the same - the bike isn't worth much. I wasn't planning on selling it - I was just curious if anyone could tell me more than I already know. 
You're right about the stem setup. I have an old Cinelli one-piece stem/post and handlebar setup that will look much better. It makes a nice back-up bike. I have a Colnago Master with Campy Record 11-speed everyday bike - and this one's ride is almost as good. Surprising, actually...


----------

